# Anfängerfrage: Welche Kabeltypen für 24V?



## drfunfrock (11 Oktober 2005)

ich frage einfach mal, welche Kabel werden in kleineren Schaltschränken für die 24V-Signale einer SPS verwendet?

Wir machen das zur Zeit so, dass wir die Sensoren auf eine Leiste klemmen und von dort geht es weiter mit einem Rundkabel mit etwa 8 Drähten unterschiedlicher Farbe. Um das zu Dokumentieren kommt es dann zu Bezeichnungen wie "Kabel 4.3 weiss".  Ich bin damit nicht sehr glücklich. 

Kann jemand mir einmal schreiben, wie es im Schaltschrankbau gemacht wird?

Danke schön.


----------



## plc_tippser (11 Oktober 2005)

Eigentlich OK.

Meistens wird von der Klemme mit Einzelader zu den SPS-Klemmen gegangen. Dann hast du gar keine Unterscheidung, da alle blau sind.

Gruß, pt


----------



## cmm1808 (12 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

eine andere Variante wäre z.B. Ölflex-Steuerleitung (0,5..1mm) zu verwenden.

Diese gibt es in verschiedenen Auslegungen.
Die Einzeladern sind durchlaufend mit Nummern versehen (weiße Zahl auf schwarzer Isolierung)
Vorteil:beim Anklemmen brauchst Du eigentlich keinen Plan, wenn die SPS Ein und/oder Ausgänge vortlaufend verdrahtet werden.

z.B.:

1,2,3,4... --> E0.0, E0.1,E0.2...

Das geht hervorragend bei S5 115U, da das Anschlußfeld im Frontstecker sehr vile Platz bietet.

Bei S7 300 und auch 400 ist sehr wenig Platz zum Anschließen.
Hier verwendet man meistens blaue Einzeladern.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## knabi (12 Oktober 2005)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre die Verwendung vorkonfektionierter Frontstecker für die SPS. Diese gibt es z.B. für S7-300/400, Beispiel:

40poliger Frontstecker für S7 300, fertig verdrahtet mit 1,5 m Leitungslänge Einzeladern 0,5mm², diese sind ebenfalls mit Ziffernaufdruck fortlaufend nummeriert.

Gibt's bei SIEMENS und auch z.B. von Lapp.


----------



## drfunfrock (13 Oktober 2005)

*Danke!!*

Danke für die Tips! Wir haben zwar keine Siemens SPS, aber der Tip mit den Ölflex-leitungen ist super..


----------



## ralfm (13 Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 

das ist aber bestimmt niemandes Ernst, im Schaltschrank von der Klemmleiste zur SPS mit einem Kabel zu gehen, oder? Da gibt es doch Verdrahtungskanäle, oder is das alles freifliegend verdrahtet? Einzelader 0,5mm² an die E/A´s zur Klemme fertig. Klemmenbezeichnung wie E/A-Nummer.


----------



## schnappmatik (23 Oktober 2005)

Doch, gerade bei Umrüstungen von Maschinen habe ich relativ häufig mit Ölflex-Rundkabel Bedienpulte und SPS verdrahtet, aus Platz/Übersichtsgründen, wenn das alte Schaltgehäuse erhalten bleiben sollte.
Vorteil ist eine saubere Verlegung auch im Kanal sowie einfache Aderbezeichnung. Bei professionellen (Neu)-installationen natürlich "unüblich"  :wink: 
vg Steve


----------

